# Bands/artists you feel you should like but just cannot get into



## jehu12141987 (Dec 26, 2012)

Coheed and Cambria used to be one of these bands for me, but, one day it just clicked and I now I love them.


Being a prog-head I feel extremely blasphemous when I say I do not like Pink Floyd. I know I know, please do not lecture me about how brilliant The Wall is. Maye some day, as did Coheed, it will click for me.

So there is my confession. Care to share your's?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 26, 2012)

Tool and Notorious B.I.G

Edit: PINK FLOYD!!


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Dec 26, 2012)

Nirvana, I don't mind grunge and actually enjoy alice in chains, but nirvana is too "meh my life sucks I'm gonna kill myself" gets annoying


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Dec 26, 2012)

Devin Townsend... and I've tried!


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 26, 2012)

I can sense a barrage of "OH MY GOSH HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE THEM!?!?!?" coming soon... please keep these posts in your brain. This is not a debate, just a confession booth.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 26, 2012)

Tool


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 26, 2012)

One Direction.

EDIT: I was wrong. They are awesome. Harry for Life!


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2012)

Katatonia. They just don't seem that special to me. And yet everything about their style means I should love them. Same thing with Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Joose (Dec 26, 2012)

Slayer


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 26, 2012)

Immolation, i feel like i should love them since Metal Archives give them such high ratings. I dont get it and dont expect to get it, ever. How someone can add Demilich to list of bands sounding like them is beyond me. Well they dont suck but honestly they do not even remind me of Demilich.


----------



## groph (Dec 26, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Immolation, i feel like i should love them since Metal Archives give them such high ratings. I dont get it and dont expect to get it, ever. How someone can add Demilich to list of bands sounding like them is beyond me. Well they dont suck but honestly they do not even remind me of Demilich.



I used to find Immolation really boring up until last year. Before that point I only really listened to death metal where everything was cranked up to 11 but since I've mellowed out a bit and eased off of the Brain Drill and started listening to more traditional stuff and now I quite like Immolation. I'm not sure how they'd sound like Demilich, either, Demilich sounds like Demilich.




For me, I can't really get into Cryptopsy. A couple of albums of theirs I do like, but it's mostly the stuff where DeSalvo is the vocalist. I'm not a giant fan of Lord Worm and their latest two albums are absolutely terrible to my ears.

And of course, like 98% of the "djent" stuff. I'll only be a hater if said djent band seems really superficial and hokey, otherwise it's just music I don't like for the most part. There are definitely diamonds in the rough like After the Burial's Rareform, all of Textures' albums, The Common Man's Collapse by Veil of Maya, and some instrumental djent... instrudjent like Cloudkicker that I can get down to but for the most part it's not my style. 

Lol for that matter I don't even like most death metal and that's what I "classify" myself as, a death metal fan.

I can't get into any of Devin Townsend's solo stuff. I fucking love SYL and I love Devin as a musician but I can't get into DTP.

I also can't stand any solo metal/shred guitarists and I feel that I'm supposed to, being a guitarist. I guess i'm not really a guitar nerd and I prefer music made by bands, not a single person.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 26, 2012)

Pretty much every "classic" metal band. I love metal, but I honestly just cannot get into bands like slayer, Pantera, megadeth, or anything like that.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 26, 2012)

Fear Factory

I did enjoy Archetype to some extent, and a few of their tracks never gets old for me, but overall I simple can't get into them.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 26, 2012)

Judas priest


----------



## Sofos (Dec 26, 2012)

AAL honestly. They are talented as hell, but just do almost nothing for me. 

Rush, also. It's Geddy's voice. It kills a little bit of me every time I hear it.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 26, 2012)

Converge, Dillinger Escape Plan. 

Just cant do it man.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 26, 2012)

Fine, I'll let it out.

Black Sabbath.

Don't do a thing for me. And I'm a sludge doom fan!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

Born Of Osiris, As I Lay Dying, The Acacia Strain, Whitechapel


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 26, 2012)

The Beatles, Iron Maiden, Dillinger Escape Plan, and Rush.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 26, 2012)

dream theater


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 26, 2012)

groph said:


> I used to find Immolation really boring up until last year. Before that point I only really listened to death metal where everything was cranked up to 11 but since I've mellowed out a bit and eased off of the Brain Drill and started listening to more traditional stuff and now I quite like Immolation. I'm not sure how they'd sound like Demilich, either, Demilich sounds like Demilich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funny, Cryptopsy is my favorite band, next to Carcass, and i dont like djent either. Also, any specific tracks from Immolation worth checking out?


----------



## Zer01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, lots of them. Meshuggah, Devin Townsend, Jimi Hendrix, The Who.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteChapel. Dream Theater. NinjaSpy


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2012)

Zer01 said:


> Oh gosh, lots of them. Jimi Hendrix, The Who.



Yeah on paper I should love Jimi Hendrix and The Who and I just don't. I can't reeeeally get into Led Zeppelin either, I just, I feel really REALLY bad about that one. 

Then there are The Doors, whose music I really dislike, and am quite happy to dislike.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot forget the abomination collaboration of Metallica and Lour Reed...


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2012)

jehu12141987 said:


> You cannot forget the abomination collaboration of Metallica and Lour Reed...



I was trying to then you reminded me again! My ears!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2012)

Exodus, Anthrax, Celtic Frost, the majority of Judas Priest...


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tool. I like one or two tracks but I don't like them anywhere near as much as the rest of the more modern Prog crowd. Never really got it.


----------



## shanike (Dec 26, 2012)

The Faceless, Devin Townsend, Meshuggah


----------



## IamSatai (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmm, I find it rather interesting to hearing you guys say this. If I hear something and like it, I think great, if not I move on. There isn't really any band I think _aw man I wish I liked these guys_, this almost seems weird to me. I find it interesting, it gives me some insight into how people think about and approach music. Maybe this is because I enjoy such a wide variety of music, there really isn't one(or a few) genre that I like most, so I don't have that 'king' of the genre to look up at and think, _man why dont I dig this? Everyone else does._ I more enjoy things on a band by band basis.

I suppose the closest thing to this would be Srapping Young Lad, simply because Devin Townsend is my favorite musician, and as a general rule, if he wrote it I love it. This is hardly fair to say this though, as it is more that I don't really listen to them, and what I have heard I liked within the context of the genre. I'd say I would like it if I listened to it, but I never really do. I am rarely in the mood for a heavy sound like that, so if I'm looking for a Devin sound, I'll just stick on some of his solo material. Give me the right mindset, and I'm sure I'd love it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 26, 2012)

Animals as Leaders, Blotted Science

and believe me, I've tried


----------



## ilyti (Dec 26, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Devin Townsend... and I've tried!



I like some of what he does, but not much. It's kind of a shame because I think he's an amazing singer and a funny guy. He's a great chef that keeps serving anchovy milkshakes. I _like _anchovies but I don't want them in my milkshake.



Mprinsje said:


> Judas priest



BREAKING THE LAWWWW, BREAK-ING-THE-LAWWWW..

And that's pretty much all I like because it's unintentionally (?) funny.

Also, anything Steven Wilson does. I want to like it, but I can't. Every time he explains the concept of his records, on paper it seems like something I would like, but when I hear it, I never do.

Up until recently I would say Mastodon, but I've given up on that for good. It's sludgy noise rock. OK.

Jeff Beck. I know he's great, he's just not for me.


----------



## Najka (Dec 26, 2012)

The Back Street Boys


----------



## gfactor (Dec 27, 2012)

Meshuggah

There, I said it. Please don't ban me.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 27, 2012)

dream theater idk what it is i love the guitar work but the songs just to me are meh.

the Beatles i just dont like their music personally even though i respect thier sucess and fan base 

and few other ones like slayer and pink floyd


----------



## wankerness (Dec 27, 2012)

jehu12141987 said:


> You cannot forget the abomination collaboration of Metallica and Lour Reed...



Don't feel you should like that, I think it's almost unanimously agreed that it should be avoided!

There aren't many bands I just plain don't like that I feel like I should, but there are a lot that I have tried to get into, have even bought multiple albums by, and can still only sort of enjoy. Ex:

Porcupine Tree (I legitimately like a few of their albums but have tried to force myself to like several more and was left entirely cold when I saw them live)
Symphony X
Evergrey

Then there are other bands/artists that everyone who has similar taste to me likes besides me but I just don't like their stuff at all:

Regina Spektor
Nevermore
Periphery

EDIT: If I was going to include classic rock this list would be 10 pages long, I pretty much don't like anything recorded before about 1980.  Black Sabbath is a good one cause I don't really like any of their stuff on any level at all yet it seems to be a requirement to be a metal fan to sing their praises.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Any metal with growls/screams/shouts/yells, i.e. 95% of the stuff that people like these days. I just don't get it and really wish I did. It would make life much easier.


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 27, 2012)

Nevermore (even though I LOVE Jeff Loomis' solo stuff)
Periphery (before their second album)
Meshuggah (GREAT in small doses, just not my cup of tea)
Pig Destroyer
Converge
Dream Theater after Octavarium

Some that used to be that way:
Mushroomhead
The Faceless
Six Feet Under
Pre-Corpsegrinder Cannibal Corpse
Cryptopsy
Dying Fetus


----------



## Alimination (Dec 27, 2012)

Meshuggah
Periphery

I own their albums to try and see what the fuss is, but man I just don't get it. 

Few months ago I got taken to a tool show and I totally fell in love with them after years of not understanding. So who knows?


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 27, 2012)

There's probably quite a few, but I do have those bands where I just hear their music and don't feel motivated at all to be like "OH I must have their albums", but I do like it when I hear it.
Black Sabbath would be one. I have a friend who listens to a lot of the same music as me, but while he is a massive Sabbath fan I never listened to them, and instead of them being a gateway band I jumped straight into modern metal and have barely heard their music. 
Another would be Rush. I have the Moving Pictures album on my iPod but have to be in a really specific mood to listen to them casually. Wouldn't think that'd be the case since the majority of what I listen to is prog of some variation.

ALSO. Katatonia. They seem like a really cool band, saw them live last year with Opeth and was impressed and enjoyed their performance, but more often than not when I listen to them in my spare time I lose focus on the music.

Glad to know I'm not the only one in this situation with these bands ^


----------



## Brill (Dec 27, 2012)

Devin townsend for sure. I love the guy, saw him live and stuff, but i just cant listen to his CDs.

Same With AAL. 

Heaven shall burn. The music entertaines me sometimes, but often does. I like them as people and their music musically.


----------



## in-pursuit (Dec 27, 2012)

Devin Townsend
Dream Theater
Periphery
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
BTBAM
Rush

I think there's more.


----------



## geoffshreds (Dec 27, 2012)

btbam
the faceless
periphery(or any "djent" bands really)
fleshgod apocalypse
Tool
machinehead
pantera
slayer


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 27, 2012)

Allan Holdsworth & Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 27, 2012)

Eric Clapton.

And I can`t see all the fuss about Rush.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

everything Deathcore and Djent


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 27, 2012)

Tool, Meshuggah and Nirvana. I don't think I should like them; everyone tells me I should. I find all three unbearably boring, their albums tantamount to me sitting around and scraping my skin off layer by layer with a dull ice-pick.


I actually got dragged to a Tool concert once by a friend of mine who assured me I'd love them. They were so boring I left after half an hour. The "guitar solo" that the guitarist (I don't know his name) did was literally repeating four notes over and over, very slowly, and bending them, for about ten minutes, while rolling around on the floor of the stage. Maybe he was just really baked. All I know is I wanted to shoot myself.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 27, 2012)

Some interesting stuff from Mike Portnoy's forum answering the same question. (I mirror posts from here there to stimulate the forum there with some fresh buzz). A recurring band from their list, surprisingly is Radiohead. Thoughts?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 27, 2012)

jehu12141987 said:


> Some interesting stuff from Mike Portnoy's forum answering the same question. (I mirror posts from here there to stimulate the forum there with some fresh buzz). A recurring band from their list, surprisingly is Radiohead. Thoughts?



Radiohead is one of my favorite bands. I can totally see how some would dislike them. At the end of the day, it's all about individual taste. One thing I hate, though, is Radiohead fans claiming that those who don't like them don't "get" them--it's BS. Same with a lot of bands, actually; I can't tell you how many people have claimed that the reason I don't like a specific band is because I don't "get" them. I promptly LOL in their face.


----------



## fps (Dec 27, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Radiohead is one of my favorite bands. I can totally see how some would dislike them. At the end of the day, it's all about individual taste. One thing I hate, though, is Radiohead fans claiming that those who don't like them don't "get" them--it's BS. Same with a lot of bands, actually; I can't tell you how many people have claimed that the reason I don't like a specific band is because I don't "get" them. I promptly LOL in their face.



Looooove Radiohead!! Always interesting, even now in what I consider to be a semi-retired phase for the band.


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 27, 2012)

The main band that comes to mind when I read this topic is BTBAM. But I think the light is clicking. I've forced myself to listen to some of their stuff this week and I'm digging it.

Other than them - Coheed, AAL, Veil of Maya


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 27, 2012)

Nile. I've never been so bored listening to a band tear thru 100 riffs in 5 minutes with song titles that are actually sentences.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 27, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> song titles that are actually sentences.


 
I prefer titles like "Lavaging Expectorate of Lysergide Composition" over titles like "Have a Blast" any day.


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 27, 2012)

A lot of the older metal bands: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, etc.

Also, Meshuggah. There are moments of genius on DEI and ObZen, but everything else (Especially catch 33) just drones and falls ill on my ears. I just don't get how being that technical is appealing. To anyone.

Never got into them. Any of them.


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 27, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I prefer titles like "Lavaging Expectorate of Lysergide Composition" over titles like "Have a Blast" any day.



Because a band has to be serious 24/7!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 27, 2012)

Mastodon


----------



## mike0 (Dec 27, 2012)

i think mastodon, deftones, and dream theater are the only bands i can think of that i really should like but just can't bring myself to listen to them. and i really want to love them too. i would name bands like meshuggah, veil of maya, the faceless, aal, periphery, boo, etc. that all my friends tell me i _should_ like, but i know there is a very good reason as to why i don't like them


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Devin Townsend... and I've tried!



you


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2012)

mike0 said:


> i think mastodon, deftones, and dream theater are the only bands i can think of that i really should like but just can't bring myself to listen to them. and i really want to love them too. i would name bands like meshuggah, veil of maya, the faceless, aal, periphery, boo, etc. that all my friends tell me i _should_ like, but i know there is a very good reason as to why i don't like them



ok so you don't like djent it seems, but still Meshuggah? Everyone loves Meshuggah


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 27, 2012)

I selectively love some Meshuggah, but not all. I love the new Deftones album, but pretty much hate all of their other stuff, sans "Passenger"... and it's probably Maynard's envolvement that makes me like it..


----------



## mike0 (Dec 27, 2012)

Misery Theory said:


> ok so you don't like djent it seems, but still Meshuggah? Everyone loves Meshuggah



well i wouldn't say that the faceless or animals as leaders are "djent", necessarily; but yes, i don't like djent. and as for meshuggah, they just never really clicked for me. most of their songs just strike me as really uninteresting, even though they may be a total rhythmic mindfuck. i'll certainly give them more tries though


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 27, 2012)

D U B S T E P .


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 27, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I prefer titles like "Lavaging Expectorate of Lysergide Composition" over titles like "Have a Blast" any day.



Good for you! I also love Carcass and most of their song titles. 

"Papyrus Containing the Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In the Water" 

"Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath to the Inert One in the Presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns" 

I should have been more specific - ridiculously long sentences. It's just annoying at that point.

And I still dislike Nile.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 27, 2012)

Winds of Plauge


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 27, 2012)

#1. Rolling Stones,
Tool, Buckethead, Slash, Steve Vai, Dragonforce, Hendrix, The Who, Clapton, Nile, Mastadon, Meshuggah (except for the Obzen album which is one of my favorites)


----------



## synrgy (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 for Mastadon. I just don't _get_ it, I guess? I _want_ to like them, because I feel like I'm the only one in my whole damn social circle who doesn't think they're the bee's knees, but it just doesn't work for me.. Plus, every time I hear them, I find it impossible to repress my disappointment that a band who's sound is so small (to me) chose a name that implies such a giant. Best name ever, totally wasted. (IMHO! _Not_ trying to start a flame war!)

There are tons of others. I have virtually zero interest in all of the guitar players who are direct or indirect influences on our generation. Hendrix, Van Halen, Satriani (Summer Song notwithstanding; it's an ear-worm..), Clapton, SRV, etc.. Just don't do it for me. 

I've also never been able to enjoy the vast majority of The Beatles catalog I've been exposed to, but a recent HBO documentary about George Harrison may have finally helped broaden my perception of their work.


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 27, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Plus, every time I hear them, I find it impossible to repress my disappointment that a band who's sound is so small (to me) chose a name that implies such a giant.



Yeah there are so many bands out there with Names that don't fit their music.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a theory on why people are into bands like Nirvana, The Beatles, Meshuggah, Radiohead or the traditional metal bands like Maiden or Priest, and why some are not. It has EVERYTHING to do with when you were first exposed to them. If it was in your "formative" musical years, and you'd never heard anything like it before, it stuck with you. Myself, I got into Nirvana around age 16, the Beatles around 18, and then Metallica hit me at 19 or so. All vastly different styles of music, but I would consider myself a fan of them all still, despite not really listening to them much anymore. I tried to get into Radiohead at 16 too, and Kid A was a ridiculously weird album which I liked at the time, but I still don't know if I like the band because of their pretentiousness. I certainly respect them for doing their own thing, but I can't sit there and listen to Thom Yorke's cryptic whinging.


----------



## Watty (Dec 27, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Kid A was a ridiculously weird album which I liked at the time, but I still don't know if I like the band because of their pretentiousness. I certainly respect them for doing their own thing, but I can't sit there and listen to Thom Yorke's cryptic whinging.



This, so much this.

My friend was huge into them and showed me a few of their videos; it's amazing how easily and quickly the "pretention" translates...and that voice; ugh.

Also, few folks hating on Dillinger; give their later albums a go. I cannot for the life of me get into their early stuff, but Ire Works and Option Paralysis are phenomenal. Milk Lizard is so much fun to play/sing along with!

Also, negatory on Nile for me as well. Maybe it was just that horrible guitar world or whatever video they did with blenders for amps, but I don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 27, 2012)

Mostly just Meshuggah, but also Dream Theater.


----------



## djyngwie (Dec 27, 2012)

BTBAM for sure.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 27, 2012)

*edit* sorry read it wrong- deleted post! *blush*


----------



## Painhawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Dream theater, Van Halen, Slayer.

Being a teen in the 80's I got into George Lynch and Warren Dimartini pretty heavily, WASP as well. 

Never got into Nirvana, or the biggest part of 90's rock.


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 27, 2012)

A lot of Devin Townsend, the haarp machine, 12 foot ninja, a lot of Dream Theater....


----------



## Beachbum4894 (Dec 27, 2012)

Totally loving Periphery right now, but can't really get into anyone else in their genre.
I could also never get into older 80s bands, Nirvana and I'll probably get a lot of shit for this but i really don't think the Beatles are that incredibly great...in MY opinion


----------



## Radau (Dec 27, 2012)

Tool and Pink Floyd.
I just can't get into it


----------



## Dayn (Dec 27, 2012)

Probably the 'classics'. Jimi Hendrix, Queen, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Stevie Ray Vaughan...

I have two Pink Floyd albums. Dark Side of the Moon and The Wall. ...Just no interest. I feel I should like them because, well, they're classics for guitar.

But then again, I simply don't give a toss. I'm a guitarist, yes... but I became a guitarist because I wanted to play electronic music on it. I find so much of the blues to be mind-numbingly boring.


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 27, 2012)

Queensryche
Bon Jovi
Alice in Chains
Motley Crue


----------



## jehu12141987 (Dec 28, 2012)

When I tell people that I don't like bands like Floyd and Sabbath, I hear the argument alot of times of, "Well you should like them because without them, there would be no _____, _____, and _____! They created the blah blah blah herp derp..." For me, this is a stupid argument. It's like saying I should like love an outhouse because it led to the invention of the indoor toilet; sorry, but while I respect what they've done to further advance things... I do not like them one bit.


----------



## Dores (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't stand listening to The Beatles. It's seriously some of the worst music I've ever heard.


----------



## kylendm (Dec 28, 2012)

Most bands from the past five or six years even though I write deathcore and people I talk to say its in its *prime*. I'm odd though, I write more music than I actually listen to it anyway.


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainly Meshuggah, BTBAM and Protest the Hero. I'm not a big hype guy myself and those are some bands that get tossed around A LOT! haha I understand it all and its neat but it doesn't tickle my fancy. Thus the great thing about music, there is so many flavors to choose from. 

P.S. I love The Beatles


----------



## berserker213 (Dec 28, 2012)

Meshuggah. Honestly, I've tried, and Bleed is really the only track of theirs that does anything for me. And Vildjharta (sp?). Oh and anything the Internet classifies as "djent" outside of Periphery, Tesseract, and After the Burial (whom I consider to be shreddy metalcore even though they get thrown into the djent box often). IMHO, outside of those three bands, "djent" just becomes a huge circle jerk consisting of bands with pluralized names and fans who don't know the difference between polyrhytm and syncopation.

EDIT: I added in an "IMHO" to defuse a blanket statement.


----------



## kylendm (Dec 28, 2012)

I think we should just come together and classify After the Burial as just awesome.


----------



## berserker213 (Dec 28, 2012)

kylendm said:


> I think we should just come together and classify After the Burial as just awesome.



^this


----------



## MarkIBZGuin (Dec 28, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse, Six feet under, Behemoth


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 29, 2012)

-BTBAM's heavier sections (They get really monotonous to my ears)
-Gojira (Can't get into the vocals at all)
-Devin Townsend (Vocals again)
-The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza (Way too crazy, heavy, psychotic for my tastes. Every once in a blue moon though, I dig it.)
-a lot of death metal bands because it just sounds like fast heavy stuff with no real content.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 29, 2012)

Periphery
Animals as Leaders
BTBAM

Basically anything "djenty" or "proggy"...


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 29, 2012)

Trivium 

Although their instrumental "The Crusade" is one of my Favorite songs.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 29, 2012)

Not so much bands I feel I should like, but bands that people might expect me to like...

-The Beatles are a really mixed bag to me. Most of it's just not my gig. I like the vast majority of the Across the Universe soundtrack though.
-There's a metric shitton of prog that does absolutely nothing for me.
-Most music recommendation services seem to think that I'd love Explosions in the Sky & co for some reason. The closest I get to that stuff is probably MONO or Jakob.
-I guess AAL, Meshuggah etc qualify within the context of this site.
-Steve Vai


----------



## morrowcosom (Dec 29, 2012)

Cynic 

I love technical fusion oriented prog, but Cynic's songwriting does nothing for me. The chops are there, but for the most part, the song structures are about as predictable as pop music, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but the structures sound too locked down for this type of music to me. 

Also, the double picking on the guitars is repetitive as hell.


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 29, 2012)

The Faceless, All Shall Perish, Periphery, and Monuments are a few bands that are like that for me. 
For some reason, I can't get into The Faceless. None of the music has ever really wowed me. I know that it's good, but I just haven't been given a real reason to return. When I listen, it doesn't really sound powerful and for me, that's a problem. The guitar, and drums, and vocals, and bass... Everything needs to have a certain stain power, that pops out and The Faceless just hasn't done that for me

All Shall Perish is just a band that everybody seems to like, that I can't really get into. I have a feeling it has to do with the fact that I haven't invested my time in listening to them, and I've only listened to one album.. "This Is Where It Ends." One song stands out to me from the album, and that's "The Death Plague" Once again, nothing ever really hits me in the way that it makes me want to return to the album. That tends to happen to me though. That one song will get me into 4 others, and so on. Maybe I'll be able to get into them some day.

And finally, Periphery and Monuments. I can tell that both of them are wonderful Progressive Metal bands. The instrumentation is great, and catchy. What kills it for me is the vocal style. I really lean more towards the Death/Guttural style of Extreme Vocals, and that style really bores me. I think it sounds weak, in Monuments case. For Periphery, I just tend to lose interest. I can't explain why. Hopefully, some day I'll be able to get interested.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dave Matthews Band... I've tried.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Down/Superjoint Ritual/anything Phil Anselmo after Pantera --I love Pantera, and I thought that voice on anything else would jive with me, and I was wrong. Down seems to be Pantera without any balls, imo. 

Periphery --I can listen to Bulb's shit all day, but Periphery does nothing for me. It's not even their singer that turns me off, as I think he's good at what he does. It's just the whole package...something is lost, I guess. But, man, I can load up tracks like "Breeze" and be blown away every single time.

Megadeth --I love Dave's riffs. Rust in Peace is probably in my top 10 riff albums, but his voice is a complete turn off for me. It ruins everything for me. I'm a huge fan of metal from that era (Metallica, Exodus, Slayer, Anthrax, etc), but Megadeth doesn't do it for me...and it feels kind of wrong that it doesn't. They're supposed to be #2 from that era, what am I missing?

Machinae Supremacy --I love video game music and hard rock, which is what Machinae Supremacy combines. Some of the music is good, but it loses something in the vocals. Once again, it's another one of those I feel like I should love, and I'm yawning half way through their songs..


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 2, 2013)

Deftones - everyone always says how amazing they are, and Im usually bored about 3 songs into any album.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 16, 2013)

Sybreed

I guess they're just too... industrial? for my taste.
They have some nice riffs though


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm gonna get torn to pieces.... meshuggah


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 16, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> I'm gonna get torn to pieces.... meshuggah


Old or new? Or just their entire catalogue? 

It took me a long time to get into them, and even now I only listen to them in small doses at a time! Or else my head will implode!


----------



## Draceius (Jan 16, 2013)

I have like the few odd bands that I just can't into, like jimi hendrix experience, gojira, devin townshend.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 16, 2013)

blacksgslayer said:


> I'm gonna get torn to pieces.... meshuggah



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jan 16, 2013)

A lot of metal from before 1985 or so turns me off. It just sounds like sped up AC/DC style hard rock to me, which I'm not a very big fan of either. Specifically Iron Maiden, Megadeth, and Motorhead come to mind. 

I can't get into Periphery at all. They just sound like generic metalcore with more notes thrown in to me :/

A lot of people have mentioned the Beatles, but I don't feel any shame in not liking that band because they weren't good My dad grew up in the 60s, and nobody who was really into rock and roll back then took the Beatles serious. They were the equivalent of the Jonas Brothers or some pop boy band like that.


----------



## Opion (Jan 16, 2013)

Echoing some people's statements and saying Pink Floyd - I like one or two of their songs, but it just doesn't click with me for some reason. Same with the Beatles, Metallica, Iron Maiden, etc.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 16, 2013)

Lamb of God

They are one of those bands that got shoved down my throat - almost like pop music - and therefore I had this (maybe unwarranted) negativity toward them.

Maybe I should borrow a cd from a mate and give it a proper listen to???


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 16, 2013)

Tool, Led Zeppelin. 

LZ for the fact that I can't stand Robert Plant. I've tried. I'm 34 yrs old, if I were going to like him I would by now. lol

Tool, because imo, is extremely overrated. And they do nothing for me, at all. Except annoy me.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 16, 2013)

Allan Holdsworth, Mastadon that isn't crack the skye, which is one of my top 5 albums. Also, Led Zepp.


----------



## Nats (Jan 16, 2013)

The Who. Stage presence like crazy, a monster drummer, bass tone that can cut down trees, all the tools that would make me love a band, but I just can't get into their songs. They're so boring. I llove Pinball Wizard, but I only like the Elton John version cause that version has so much energy. The regular Who version was so blaahhhhhh.


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't stand MASTODON , I know a lot of people think they're great, but ... not me 
(live they sucks)


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 16, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> When I tell people that I don't like bands like Floyd and Sabbath, I hear the argument alot of times of, "Well you should like them because without them, there would be no _____, _____, and _____! They created the blah blah blah herp derp..." For me, this is a stupid argument. It's like saying I should like love an outhouse because it led to the invention of the indoor toilet; sorry, but while I respect what they've done to further advance things... I do not like them one bit.


 
LOL


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 16, 2013)

Bodes said:


> Lamb of God
> 
> They are one of those bands that got shoved down my throat - almost like pop music - and therefore I had this (maybe unwarranted) negativity toward them.
> 
> Maybe I should borrow a cd from a mate and give it a proper listen to???


 
I know what you mean. Sometimes friends have exalted certain bands so much and have told me I HAD to like them, that the band became annoying. Even bands I loved. Lamb of God and Pantera come to mind for me in this context.

You should give Lamb of God an honest listen though, some pretty cool dual guitar work imo. But maybe they just aren't for you. To each there own.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 17, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> A lot of metal from before 1985 or so turns me off. It just sounds like sped up AC/DC style hard rock to me, which I'm not a very big fan of either. Specifically Iron Maiden, Megadeth, and Motorhead come to mind.



Whattttt?? I can see Motorhead MAYBE, but Iron Maiden and Megadeth? They don't seem remotely comparable to me. AC/DC is mostly just 3-5 chord power rock songs while Iron Maiden and Megadeth's early stuff...is not, at all :O What did you hear by them? Megadeth's first two cds in particular are extremely technical.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 17, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> Sybreed
> 
> I guess they're just too... industrial? for my taste.
> They have some nice riffs though


In fact, I think I have to take my words back! After I posted this I spent some time researching *Sybreed*'s music on YouTube, and eventually I found the "Antares" and "The Pulse Of Awakening" albums in full length! Heard it all, and... well...

...I think I'm in love! 

So, in order to be just a little ontopic in this post:
*Red Hot Chili Peppers*d Hot Chili Peppers - I like some of their songs, but I NEVER hear an entire album at a time.
*Finntroll*- they have their moments, but in the end I find them boring.
*Divine Heresy*- I really don't know what to think of them? I still think they lack some feeling in their music. I do listen to them sometimes though, but only for the heck of it.


----------



## protest (Jan 17, 2013)

*Tool *- I like a few of their songs, and I think they're pretty cool. However, I just don't see what is so amazing about them. Their music also does not seem overly technical to me. I'm not sure if that hype comes from their fans that aren't musicians, or if I'm just not listening enough.

*Deftones* - I friggin hate the Deftones. The vocals are annoying as shit and the music is boring, and yet for some reason I always had to defend my reason for not liking them. I never understood that. "Hey you like the Deftones?"... Nope.. "Why not?" Does that happen with any other nu metal band? I don't get it.

*Death Metal* - One of my absolute favorite bands is Death. I could listen to them all day. Symbolic is one of my top all time albums. I love At the Gates and a few other death/melodic death bands, but most of the death metal I've heard is monotonous and boring. Yes its really fast, but its *all *really fast, and the vocals are horrible.

*Black Metal* - I just...yea..I just don't like it.

*Mastodon* - I feel like I need to try harder to like them because everyone loves them, and they don't annoy me. I just never clicked with them I guess.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jan 17, 2013)

I dont like Periphery while this forum is trying to convince me that i should, i really dont like them, generic band which makes generic music that sounds like more down tuned metalcore with few more note to sound technical. I would stand listening more than 5 songs if their clean vocals were not horrible. I do enjoy clean vocals, especially something powerful like the new Cattle Decapitation, or Judas Priest, but i totally hate vocals like in Periphery. Plus the growls are weak and i see no point in 3 guitarists when you barely use them all.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jan 17, 2013)

periphery


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff Loomis, I dug Nevermore especially around the Dead Heart days, but I just can't stand his tone & cruddy guitar :/ Just my opinion is all.
-Brent


----------



## Oxygen42 (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to feel this way about Meshuggah and Death, but that changed eventually. I don't know who it is now, I like all the bands that I feel pressure to like xD


----------



## wankerness (Jan 17, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I dont like Periphery while this forum is trying to convince me that i should, i really dont like them, generic band which makes generic music that sounds like more down tuned metalcore with few more note to sound technical. I would stand listening more than 5 songs if their clean vocals were not horrible. I do enjoy clean vocals, especially something powerful like the new Cattle Decapitation, or Judas Priest, but i totally hate vocals like in Periphery. Plus the growls are weak and i see no point in 3 guitarists when you barely use them all.



I don't really like them either, but they certainly aren't "generic band that makes generic music"! It's odd that I don't, I like Tesseract and Vildhjarta quite a bit and have been a diehard Meshuggah fanboy since about 2001 and was one of the first to hop on the chimp spanner boat and even remember listening to Bulb's stuff on soundclick back in teh day (he had a sweet cover of Elastic) but...somehow they just don't do it for me. It will probably "click" some day and I'll love them.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 17, 2013)

Rush
Coheed (singing = NOAP!)
Any Mastodon besides CTS


----------



## Shub-Niggurath (Jan 17, 2013)

The entirety of the modern hip-hop genre. Life would be so much easier!

For metal, I can't get into sikth. I only "got" Meshuggah, Despised Icon, and Symphony X within the last year so there's still hope!


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jan 18, 2013)

Meshuggah was one of them, but grew on me. 

Still on the list...
-Coheed
-Devin Townsend Project 
-Necrophagist 
-Mastodon


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 18, 2013)

The Gangnam Style craze thing that everyone was so in love with, laughing hysterically. I just felt like saying this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0


----------



## bhakan (Jan 18, 2013)

The big one for me is Devin Townsend. I enjoy some of his stuff, but I can't listen to more than a song or two without losing interest. It is just weird, because on paper he has everything I should love, but it just hasn't clicked with me.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 25, 2013)

Devin Townsend puts on a killer show, but I have not been able to get into the majority of his stuff..  chalk me up in the DT column.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 25, 2013)

(This is all my personal opinion and is not meant to offend or claim anyone who disagrees with me is wrong) 

Kings of Leon - Were cool when the first came out but soon (to me at least) become very contrived and i lost all interest... 

Coldplay - Do not get the attraction here... They seem great at what the do, i just have zero interest in it.

5 Finger Death Punch, Disturbed, Avenged Sevenfold. These guys don't click with me and to be honest i find them really boring but i don't get the rabid hate for them either.

Anthrax - a band i never really grabbed my interest for long but i still think they are great. They have few classic songs i dig but not much else.

Bring Me The Horizon... Yikes, most bands even if they are not my thing or whatever i wont disrespect but i can find no redeeming qualities in this group...


----------



## wankerness (Jan 26, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> (This is all my personal opinion and is not meant to offend or claim anyone who disagrees with me is wrong)
> 
> Kings of Leon - Were cool when the first came out but soon (to me at least) become very contrived and i lost all interest...
> 
> ...



Why do you feel you should like these bands? These seem more like "bands you dislike for good reasons."


----------



## enkner (Jan 28, 2013)

converge, i really have no clue why i don't like them

meshuggah as well, i should totally like them, but for some reason i just don't feel anything while listening to it


----------



## Philligan (Jan 28, 2013)

Tool and Dream Theater are the big ones for me. There are definitely bands I don't like and know why, but I haven't got anything for those two, just can't get into them.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Jan 28, 2013)

:takes deep breath:

..Mastodon.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably some blasphemy here but what evs. Never been able to get into these bands:

The Who
The Cult
Iggy Pop
David Bowie
Queensryche

Probably forgetting some other bands I am "supposed" to like...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 28, 2013)

between the buried and me

ive tried too many times to count
cant do it


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 28, 2013)

Furtive Glance said:


> Rush
> *Coheed (singing = NOAP!)*
> Any Mastodon besides CTS









Anathema lately. I really tried to get into them but there was just something that put me off about them. I'll give them another listen though. Anyone have a song or album to recommend of theirs?


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 28, 2013)

Dream Theater. I've never been able to get into them, I like opeth and all, which is _kind of _similar but I just never got big on em.
The new Oceana, or should I say Polyenso is also quite weird and I'm having trouble liking it.
New Acacia Strain is just a bunch of naughty nursery rhymes with chugs in the background as well. Not a fan of that.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 28, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Anathema lately. I really tried to get into them but there was just something that put me off about them. I'll give them another listen though. Anyone have a song or album to recommend of theirs?



They have a lot of periods so it's hard to say what you'd respond to the most, what bands do you like? I'd say try "A Fine Day to Exit" and "We're Here Because We're Here," the former is darker and the latter is proggier. Their older stuff is rougher around the edges but still good (especially Eternity, Alternative 4, and Judgment). "A Natural Disaster" is colder and more electronic than the albums before and after. Their last one, "Weather Systems," is a continuation of the "We're Here Because We're Here" style but not quite as good. Everything before "Eternity" was classified as Doom Metal and has growly vocals and doesn't sound like the same band at all really.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 28, 2013)

Mastodon
The Beatles, Stones, Who, Zep
Death/Black Metal
Yngwie (I went threw a phase where I liked him)
Satch (I like his writing and objectively enjoy his playing, it just does nothing for me)
Metallica, Megadeth, and Slayer - just...no


----------



## DeathClown (Jan 28, 2013)

Between the Buried and me. 
Feels like they have alot of heavy riffs just to fill in the gaps.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 29, 2013)

wankerness said:


> They have a lot of periods so it's hard to say what you'd respond to the most, what bands do you like? I'd say try "A Fine Day to Exit" and "We're Here Because We're Here," the former is darker and the latter is proggier. Their older stuff is rougher around the edges but still good (especially Eternity, Alternative 4, and Judgment). "A Natural Disaster" is colder and more electronic than the albums before and after. Their last one, "Weather Systems," is a continuation of the "We're Here Because We're Here" style but not quite as good. Everything before "Eternity" was classified as Doom Metal and has growly vocals and doesn't sound like the same band at all really.



I just completely fell in love with Weather Systems. Jesus, the first track is just absolute perfection.


----------



## DoomMantia (Jan 29, 2013)

Pantera


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 29, 2013)

Opeth


----------



## wankerness (Jan 29, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> I just completely fell in love with Weather Systems. Jesus, the first track is just absolute perfection.



I absolutely love about half that album, especially that first track and "sunlight," but it is noticeable that most of the songs on that album are just one riff crescendoed and layered throughout the song. For that reason I think I like it slightly less than the previous album. Not that this is a big problem, since they are better at building emotion through a song than anyone else I've ever heard - I basically have one long ear-orgasm by the time the distortion hits in both of those songs that lasts till the end. Both of them give me chills hardcore. Also, the good tracks are mixed throughout the album unlike "We're Here" which puts the best tracks all in a row at the beginning. They're both really great and I've listened to them both a ton of times.

Anathema is the most rewarding band to have been a long-term fan of. Their development from Eternity to A Natural Disaster was great to behold, and then when they went on hiatus and their future was in question and they ended up releasing possibly their best album after 7 years of silence I was floored. I wish I could hear that album again for the first time. Not only was it a gigantic leap forward sonically, but it was the first thing they'd ever released that sounded POSITIVE. It was like they went into a cocoon for 7 years of disappointment and label conflicts and overcame it all and came out like that. Great, great band. 

I have a friend that first heard them on "We're Here" and thus wasn't very interested by their older stuff since their whole career had been building up to that, but he eventually warmed up to "A Fine Day to Exit" at least.


----------



## Orsinium (Jan 30, 2013)

I pretty much don't like anything from the 90's except for Dream Theater and Cynic.
As far as bands now are concerned I don't like anything "core" oriented it's pretty much all progressive metal/rock for me.
I really don't care for Slayer, The Rolling Stones, Buckethead, Gun's and Roses, and I ant to like but never have gotten into Mastodon and Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 30, 2013)

Porcupine Tree, it's ok, but I can't really dig it, it kinda bores me. 

Same thing with a lot of stuff Steven Wilson does, I can't help it.
OK, I don't have much sympathy for him, but I can see his a good musician and a great singer, still can't dig his productions or his music.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2013)

I honestly feel like I should be trying to learn something from almost everything I hear so I try to force myself to sit through most things even if I can't really get down with it fully.

Bands that come to mind...
Cryptospy
Dying Fetus
Morbid Angel
The Beatles (I really just can't get into em. And I feel like they get over-hyped by college kids who just tried pot for the first time. They wrote memorable songs, just none that resonate with me in any way.)


----------



## Insightibanez (Feb 22, 2013)

Periphery (Very talented band, epecially BULB, but can't stand the vocals)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 22, 2013)

Tried to get into Periphery. Like the first album alot.

Second one. Nope. Gave a few tracks a listen once and just didn't like.

Bummed out.


----------



## cronux (Feb 22, 2013)

let the spam commence 

Periphery (vocals)
Opeth (vocals + uninteresting)
Haarp Machine (vocals)
Dream Theater (vocals)
Anthrax (uninteresting.)
Devin Townsend (vocals)
Tool (boring, can't get into them)
Tessaract (vocals)
Fear Factory (vocals)
Nevermore (vocals)
After the Burial (uninteresting musically + really bad melodies)
Mastodon (awful live, uninteresting musically) 
Textures (vocals)
AC/DC (out of 30 songs that they play live, 28 has the same BPM and drums)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 22, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> The Beatles (I really just can't get into em. And I feel like they get over-hyped by college kids who just tried pot for the first time. They wrote memorable songs, just none that resonate with me in any way.)



+1

The most annoying thing is when people get annoyed and tell you that: "you _must _respect the Beatles, you absolutely must!"


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 22, 2013)

DeathClown said:


> Between the Buried and me.
> Feels like they have alot of heavy riffs just to fill in the gaps.


Yeah it's like *awesome melody soooooooo good* STOPS

*CHUGGACHUGGACHUGGACHUGGACHUGGACHUG*


----------



## muffinbutton (Feb 22, 2013)

synrgy said:


> +1 for Mastadon. I just don't _get_ it, I guess? I _want_ to like them, because I feel like I'm the only one in my whole damn social circle who doesn't think they're the bee's knees, but it just doesn't work for me.. Plus, every time I hear them, I find it impossible to repress my disappointment that a band who's sound is so small (to me) chose a name that implies such a giant. Best name ever, totally wasted. (IMHO! _Not_ trying to start a flame war!)
> 
> There are tons of others. I have virtually zero interest in all of the guitar players who are direct or indirect influences on our generation. Hendrix, Van Halen, Satriani (Summer Song notwithstanding; it's an ear-worm..), Clapton, SRV, etc.. Just don't do it for me.
> 
> I've also never been able to enjoy the vast majority of The Beatles catalog I've been exposed to, but a recent HBO documentary about George Harrison may have finally helped broaden my perception of their work.


What you listed, plus other classical stuff. As far as modern stuff that I "should" like, pierce the veil, sleeping with sirens, we came as romans, of mice and men, the devil wears prada, etc. I'll take some of just about anything in small doses though. Except country.


----------



## DXL (Feb 22, 2013)

i feel bad saying it but i have to say Mastodon :/


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Periphery.
> Like the first album a lot.
> 
> Second one. Nope. Gave a few tracks a listen once and just didn't like.
> ...



If I could like this twice, I would.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 22, 2013)

Periphery, big time. They've got great production skills, great technique and talent within the band... and a bunch of incredibly boring, lifeless pop tripe. Please Adam, go back to RSF and write again.

As a guy who mostly listens to modern concert art music (guys who write experimental music for chamber ensembles, orchestra, choir, etc.), I find myself in the position of liking bands in parts. For example: I love (like man crush) Adam Jones' guitar tone, Danny Carey's rhythmic flow, and Tool's overall style of production, but the band, compositionally, has lost my interest. If the next album comes out and it's more drones in D, I'll likely just move along. It's like that with a lot of bands. I love Decapitated's rhythm, Meshuggah's crushing huge production sound, the occasional frenetic energy of Mastodon... But you'll never catch me listening through a whole album of any of those bands.

Now, for stuff I just don't care for that everybody seems to freak out over?

Most of the classic rock "greatest" bands and guitarists like Led Zeppelin, Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, SRV, AC/DC.

Metallica, Guns n' Roses, Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Peppers, 311 (which seems to be loved by everybody in Boise)

Most "Djenty" bands. I believe it is a phase that will soon pass, and we'll all be better off for it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 22, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> Now, for stuff I just don't care for that everybody seems to freak out over?
> 
> Most of the classic rock "greatest" bands and guitarists like Led Zeppelin, Clapton, Jimi Hendrix, SRV, AC/DC.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of these bands. Some of them I can listen to songs here and there and I respect what some of them did for music but I'd never think about actually listening to (for example) Led Zeppelin, Guns n' Roses (After Appetite) or AC/DC again. I tried and it did nothing for me.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 22, 2013)

Napalm death.

I'm a huge death metal fan, ranging from old school to the modern progressive/technical bands coming out nowadays. I've listened to them back in the 90's and listened to some of their newer stuff on Youtube. Just cannot get into them considering I love the genre they are in.


----------



## Necris (Feb 22, 2013)

Death


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 22, 2013)

btbam: they contain a lot of what I like in progressive music but almost everything I've listened of them has been too long for my ears, I cannot remember a single riff. I do love Selkies though.


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here comes the neg rep-->

THE ALGORITHM- holy shit. this band is not metal. this is electronic BS thrown together. I hate it. There aren't words enough to describe my hate for this and yet so many people like it, I just can't understand.

Gojira- Vocals
Protest the Hero- Vocals
Trivium- Vocals
Dream Theatre- vocals 
Jeff Loomis- his style... not for me
Coheed and Cambria (vocals are like knives stabbing me in the ears.
Dillinger Escape Plan- vocals again
SYL/Devin- Vocals
Sikth- Vocals......
Deftones- boring
Born of Osiris- nothing catches my ear
The Faceless- same as BoO
Iron Maiden, Priest, many "classic metal" bands- Vocals, that high pitched shit has no place on my ipod

ANthrax
Misfits
Slayer
machine head
Fear Factory
Nirvana


BTBAM is ok occasionally as is Meshuggah, but not for very long periods of time. not an entire album definitely.
Periphery's second album is admittedly kind of a letdown considering the first was SO DAMN AWESOME, but I have slowly taken a liking to it.


I'm sure there are more, but I'll stop before I get banned...


----------



## Nmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Behemoth. I think Adam Darski is a genius, but I just cannot seem to be able to listen to them for too long. I used to be the same way with Shagrath's vocals, too, but I really dig them now.


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 22, 2013)

Tesseract.

The whole "ambient spacey clean guitars" broken up with syncopated chugging formula is very *very* tired now IMO.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 22, 2013)

The beatles


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 22, 2013)

Between the Buried and Me.

I don't get them at all. The drummer of my band swears by them; claims they are possibly the best band hes ever heard. The keyboardist of my band loves them too. I've given them plenty of tries, and find that they've got a few moments here and there that are noteworthy, but for the most part I find their music very poorly structured. Like a bunch of ideas strung together with random chromatic note-flurry transitions.. I think it's a lame excuse for Prog IMO.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 23, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> Between the Buried and Me.
> 
> I don't get them at all. The drummer of my band swears by them; claims they are possibly the best band hes ever heard. The keyboardist of my band loves them too. I've given them plenty of tries, and find that they've got a few moments here and there that are noteworthy, but for the most part I find their music very poorly structured. Like a bunch of ideas strung together with random chromatic note-flurry transitions.. I think it's a lame excuse for Prog IMO.



I agree with this post. I would like to like BTBAM, but I can hardly get past the 2-3 songs of theirs that I actually like.

I love Mordecai just to death, it's one of my favorite songs ever, but it took me a while to get used to the first 2 minutes of the song-- a lot of their stuff suffers from similar things that almost all metal bands do, esp. with vocals and generally unimaginative guitar riffs (which are supposed to be the main focus!!) which, as you said, end up being chromatic wankery 80% of the time.

Granted, I do like Selkies, Mordecai, Foam Born A, and Breathe in, Breathe out, as well as Specular Reflection (maybe their most proggy yet).


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 23, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> As a guy who mostly listens to modern concert art music (guys who write experimental music for chamber ensembles, orchestra, choir, etc.)...



Can you post some of that or some names of artists to look for? That sounds really interesting to me. Perhaps in a new thread if you'd like.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 23, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Here comes the neg rep-->
> 
> *Lots of bands where you don't like the vocals*


I'm not trying to sound negative but I was just wondering, given that the vocals in those bands are very different from each other, what vocalists do you enjoy? I'm being serious though, I know this will probably sound cynical and annoying but I'm really just curious since that's not just *a* vocal style (say, high cleans or low growls) it's a lot of different ones.

This has nothing to do with you disliking a couple of my all time favorite vocalists btw (Sikth, Devin, DEP)


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I'm not trying to sound negative but I was just wondering, given that the vocals in those bands are very different from each other, what vocalists do you enjoy? I'm being serious though, I know this will probably sound cynical and annoying but I'm really just curious since that's not just *a* vocal style (say, high cleans or low growls) it's a lot of different ones.
> 
> This has nothing to do with you disliking a couple of my all time favorite vocalists btw (Sikth, Devin, DEP)



Ernie Hermida of All Shall Perish is definitely one of my favorites for strictly dirty vox. 

Ryan Devlin is an amazing vocalist both cleans and dirty vox.

The Safety Fire - the best way for me to describe it would maybe be controlled chaos. The way I hear it is he pushes his voice to the limit with each new exhale. and he isn't trying to get as many lyrics as possible out as he can in a small amount of time

SEES - Such passion in his voice but very different than Sean McWeeny of TSF. Great dirty and clean vox. 

Veil of Maya= Some of the best growls ever.
=========================================================
Listening to Bland Street Bloom right now, and dude.. the guy is frantic and his voice sounds like a someone I imagine would live in a padded room in a straitjacket screaming at the walls to stop the cockraoches from coming out of his nose. Insanity is the word I guess. Can't stand it. Cleans aren't bad though.

DEP: 43% Burnt - honestly, now that I'm really thinking about it... the guitars are annoying the shit out of me as well. but the same kind of issue here, frantic yelling that's just not ticking the right boxes for me.

Devin Townsend: several songs- The vocals do not fit at all in my opinion. I don't know personally where they would fit but... this music is definitely not for me. Listening to Juular at this very second.... hell no. It has an opera quality to it. Killing me.
=========================================================

I hope this helps, I felt a bit awkward when I made that list because so many people like those bands but holy crap I was hoping I wasn't alone and some people have said that they agree, so that's relieving.

I know that when someone says they don't like a band I like, I want to just yell at them "What the fuck man have you heard x or y song?!", but really it's futile, because everyone is different. Which is why I don't listen to much country or rap. I'm a bit picky I guess


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 23, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Ernie Hermida of All Shall Perish is definitely one of my favorites for strictly dirty vox.
> 
> Ryan Devlin is an amazing vocalist both cleans and dirty vox.
> 
> ...


Heh, no worries, I'm never offended when people don't like the same stuff I do. I was just wondering.

I really do get not enjoying the vocals in Sikth and early DEP, have you checked out some of their material with Greg Puciato? His range is a lot bigger than Dmitris, clean singing and such. Not that you need to like them, just asking. 

Eddie from ASP is an amazing vocalist, I truly agree with you their, same with Ryan Devlin however I don't know why but I can't get past the rough vocals in the Safety fire, great cleans but the rough vocals don't work for me.

Again, was really just curious. If everyone liked the same stuff music would have no diversity.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm just going to say: Most Music is Bad, and leave it at that.


----------



## shuntz (Feb 24, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> Listening to Bland Street Bloom right now, and dude.. the guy is frantic and his voice sounds like a someone I imagine would live in a padded room in a straitjacket screaming at the walls to stop the cockraoches from coming out of his nose. Insanity is the word I guess.



That's the beauty of it.


----------



## theleem (Feb 24, 2013)

Deftones. I've heard a couple of songs that kick ass, but I just haven't been able to sit through an entire album.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd venture to say that, for some, Deftones is one of those You Had to be There things. Watching their growth as a band from the beginning has been incredible.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Feb 24, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Can you post some of that or some names of artists to look for? That sounds really interesting to me. Perhaps in a new thread if you'd like.



Sure thing. I'll start compiling a list, but here's a few of the top ones on my list in no particular order or style:

- Steve Reich (check out Nagoya Marimbas)
- Joseph Schwantner
- George Crumb
- Giaccinto Scelsi
- Arvo Part
- Charles Wourenin
- Roger Briggs (my instructor, actually. Check out "Spirals: Images in Crystal online at Soundcloud - AMAZING PIECE!)
- David Maslanka
- Iannis Xenakis
- Gyorgy Ligeti
- Bruce Hamilton (another instructor)
- Louis Andriessen
- Erik Satie
- Aaron Jay Kernis

And some "older" guys:

- Anton Webern
- Bela Bartok
- Dmitri Shostakovic
- Aaron Copland
- Milton Babbitt
- Arnold Schoenberg (really crazy music alert)
- Igor Stravinsky

I'll start looking into more electronic art music as well. This stuff ranges from accesible minimalist music to way, way out there. So pace yourself. A lot of people have a lot of different reactions to the music, so let me know what you think via PM.


----------



## theleem (Feb 24, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I'd venture to say that, for some, Deftones is one of those You Had to be There things. Watching their growth as a bad from the beginning has been incredible.



That sounds fair enough. I've had bands like that as well, where watching them from the very beginning has been part of why they kick so much ass to me.


----------



## Syriel (Feb 24, 2013)

Dream Theater - I love John Petrucci and he's one of the reasons that I've picked up a 7 string, but then again I love his solo album and not the DT stuff. There's some songs I like, but I have to pick them out cuz I just can't listen to their album as a whole.

The BIG 4 minus Metallica - I just can't get into the others, I can only listen to Metallica.


----------



## McKay (Feb 24, 2013)

Death. I dig a few songs and Scream Bloody Gore was one of the first albums I bought but by and large they don't do for me what they seem to do for others.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Feb 24, 2013)

omg slayer and iron maden off the top, probably come back with a few more later....


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Metallica: Can listen to some of the earlyer stuff but most of it is "nope", never really liked hammets solo style either.

Judas Preist: Just never really got them.

Black Sabbath: I understand how important they are, but ive just never really liked them.

Also at some of the comments about BTBAM: I enjoy the choas they have, how it progresses and resolves. Maybe that translates into unstructured mess to other people.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 24, 2013)

Slayer
Cradle of Filth
Fintroll

Also, to some extent Metallica. I love their S&M concert dvd wholeheartedly, and also their Cunning Stunts dvd. I guess that I only truly like them as a live act...


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 4, 2013)

I never wanted to like them, but add Skynyrd to my list. And Allman Bros.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 4, 2013)

Periphery - I tried a few times, but just can't get into it. Same goes for every other djent band.

Meshuggah - I've kinda liked them since Chaosphere, but only for 10 minutes at a time about 3 times a year. I'll listen to them once in a while, I'll like it for the first few minutes, but then after a few songs, I've had enough. Incredibly redundant and repetitive. All the songs are the same. The singer has no melody or variation and contributes nothing to the songs.

Dream Theater - I appreciate the musicianship, but I struggle to make it though more than a few prog songs at a time, they just drag on too long.

Feared - No offense to Ola, but I can't get into it. The riffs are decent, but that's all there is to it, a collection of riffs. The songs get boring and the singer is awful...not so much his voice, but there's no melody and he does nothing for the songs. It's like the singer is always on a different song then the rest of the band. It makes the songs easily forgettable. Could be a lot better with the right singer.


----------



## WindHelm (Mar 5, 2013)

Black Metal in general, its just not for me. but i would like to get into it some more :/


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Mar 5, 2013)

Periphery I can't get fully into. The riffs are repetitive. Doom/drone is just unbearable for me also. Black metal is very depending.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 5, 2013)

I love how this thread keeps ressurecting. muahahaha.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 8, 2013)

st. vitus
anthrax


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Mar 8, 2013)

BaptizedBurning said:


> Periphery - I tried a few times, but just can't get into it. Same goes for every other djent band.
> 
> Meshuggah - I've kinda liked them since Chaosphere, but only for 10 minutes at a time about 3 times a year. I'll listen to them once in a while, I'll like it for the first few minutes, but then after a few songs, I've had enough. Incredibly redundant and repetitive. All the songs are the same. The singer has no melody or variation and contributes nothing to the songs.
> 
> ...



Why should there - necessarily - be "melody"vocals in Meshuggah and/or Feared ?  It might be cool for other bands, but in those bands it would be a bit out of place = terrible cheesecake (and not intended to be in the first place). Then again, to a certain extent there are parts I cannot really get into either. In percentages : Meshuggah 80% cool, 20% meh, Feared 60/40. 
Textures are a band I tried to get into, but couldn`t. It may sound strange, but in that band the vocalist is actually the strong point in my book, whereas the music - even though done with love to lots of detail (respect) - is not so mindboggling.


----------



## Insightibanez (Mar 8, 2013)

There's only one thing worse than studio Rancid, and that's live Rancid!


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 9, 2013)

Tool. I love the complexity and intricacy of their music as well as the lyrical themes, but for some reason I can't get into it. I've tried a few times, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Zei (Mar 9, 2013)

BTBAM. I didn't like them until Parallax I, but even then it's not that good an album in my opinion. Parallax II is better, but there's a bunch of stuff that bothers me about it.

The Beatles. Some of their songs are really good, most (read: 95% of their discography) are shitty.

I'm sure there's more, but i can't think of any more right now.


----------



## User Name (Mar 9, 2013)

periphery, meshuggah, dream theatre.

just cant get into em, meshuggah seems to have very elementary guitar work and periphery just isnt as loud as i like haha. dream theatre just doesnt have the sound i like.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 9, 2013)

DrZoidberg said:


> Tool. I love the complexity and intricacy of their music as well as the lyrical themes, but for some reason I can't get into it. I've tried a few times, but I just don't get it.



I hear that alot but i dont know what i means. I've been listening to them a long time and still to this day the lyrics always seem relevant to my life and im always learning something new about the lyrics years later i didnt get at first. Are you into puscifer or apc?


----------



## AdenM (Mar 9, 2013)

Devin Townsend - I love prog/metal/heavy stuff in general, the only song I ever found somewhat interesting by this guy was Sumeria, and that only because of Joseph Duplantier.
Metallica/Slayer/Anthrax - Three thrash bands that every metalhead is supposed to like right? Nope, I've never been able to get into these guys, I hate the too trebly, gainy tone, and the riffs and songs sound cheesy and forced. Strangely enough, I love Friedman era Megadeth though 
BTBAM - I love Dream Theater, love The Contortionist, but song structure kills me for these guys. I don't care how long a song is, as long as it's well structured, but the songs I've tried to listen to have all sounded like riff salad.


----------



## austinisahero (Mar 9, 2013)

Meshuggah - I can get down with the groove for a little, but all of their music sounds the same to me, and their vocalist gives me the biggest headache.

Periphery - 3 guitarists just seems ridiculous to me. Total overkill. I saw them live on Summer Slaughter last year, and I was extremely underwhelmed. I think 90% of djent is bullshit anyway with those "Porky The Pig" riffs, as my friend and I like to call them (lowest string open, then hammered on to the 13th fret. You'll see what I mean)

Gorguts - I love technical death metal. It's my absolute favorite subgenre of metal, however these dudes really don't appeal to me at all. I've tried numerous times to get into them, and it just doesn't mesh with my tastes.

Frank Zappa - I appreciate the musicality of all of his works, but it's like him and the whole band are just doing some weird shit and expect people to listen to it. I can dig that, conceptually, but when I actually sit down to listen to it, I find myself putting on Focus by Cynic for something that's out there and stimulating, while still having a melody that pleases my ear.

The Dillinger Escape Plan - I like progressive music a lot, but I feel like a lot of their shit is just progressive for the sake of being progressive, which in my opinion sort of defeats the purpose, no?


----------



## Hyacinth (Mar 9, 2013)

Meshuggah. I just don't get it, but I love other "djent" bands so it's gotta be something unique to them that turns me off.

The Beatles. Once they started doing acid their music got awesome, but then John Lennon died and they were lame again.

Metallica. Their earlier albums are better, but now it's just like they're old men trying to be relevant in the metal world and it just comes off as sad.

Dream Theater. I fucking LOVE Dream Theater, but the reason I put them on this list is because their singer sounds like a huge bitch 90% of the time, and Mike Portnoy's vocals are just not good. All of their actual playing is excellent, but their vocals kill it for me, so I try to ignore it as best I can.

EDIT: My mind has exploded from all the people saying they don't get BTBAM. No disrespect intended, but I can not get enough of that band.


----------



## User Name (Mar 9, 2013)

oh and also cant stand:

nevermore 
outworld

nevermore has jeff loomis, but it also has some awful vocals. same with outworld.


----------



## Heroin (Mar 9, 2013)

Some of Born Of Osiris's stuff on The Discovery. I like everything but the cheesy synth/electronic beats. Like Devestate, everything is so awesome and heavy until the beats that come at the end. Also Regenerate, at the end it's suuuper heavy and then it goes into a beat that sounds like it would come from a korean pop song or something LOL. I dunno, it just isn't for me. Everything else is great though.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to not like Periphery or Meshuggah, then... something just clicked. Golly jeepers.


----------



## CharlesTbastard (Mar 11, 2013)

Machine Head.i should love this band.but i dont.the singing parts just dont fit,to me.

Too bad,cuz the geetars are pretty cool.

Ill leave it at that one.i could go on for hrs.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 12, 2013)

dream theater. If i cant feel the vocals i feel like it ruins the entire band, instrumentals fine, but when the vocals come on i have to turn it off..


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 12, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Rush, also. It's Geddy's voice. It kills a little bit of me every time I hear it.


This.

Living in GA, people expect me to like Lynard Skynard....can't fucking stand them. It's not a genre thing b/c there are other "Southern Rock" bands I actually like (Allman Bros for example).


----------



## tm20 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Beatles


----------



## ANNEMIKE (Mar 12, 2013)

Well what I think is Pink Floyd were the best English rock band that achieved international awards for their unique music.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 12, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold. There's enough there to show that they're all talented but the songs are just awful.

Dream Theater. I get it, you're great at what instruments you play, but can you write a song that's worth listening to?


----------



## 8last (Mar 12, 2013)

Black dahlia murder, between the buried and me, mastodon and periphery. With all those bands i like a lot of similar groups but I just ain't feeling those 4 no matter how much I hear them


----------



## flexkill (Mar 18, 2013)

In Flames and Children of Bodom....People always talking about these bands and I can't stand them.


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 18, 2013)

austinisahero:
Gorguts - I love technical death metal. It's my absolute favorite subgenre of metal, however these dudes really don't appeal to me at all. I've tried numerous times to get into them, and it just doesn't mesh with my tastes.

Are you talking about Obscura era Gorguts?

If that's not really to your tastes, try Considered Dead and The Erosion Of Sanity, they're more of a classic death metal style.


----------



## bondmorkret (Mar 18, 2013)

Frank Zappa. Shocking I guess, but I just can't get into his albums


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2013)

Gojira. Cool riffs here and there but overall blech (with pick slide screeches). I'm not sure what other people are hearing.


----------



## HassanIqbal (Mar 18, 2013)

I know I should like them, but Death (I know, I know)
Really I'm having a hard time comprehending what to like about them
I think I'll start liking them eventually but not yet


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2013)

HassanIqbal said:


> I know I should like them, but Death (I know, I know)
> Really I'm having a hard time comprehending what to like about them
> I think I'll start liking them eventually but not yet



What album(s) did you listen to? I listened to "Symbolic" a lot when I was in about middle school, it was a good bridge to proggier stuff from the likes of Metallica and Slayer. "Sound of Perseverence" is further in this melodic, technical direction while the previous "Individual Thought Patterns" is easily my favorite nowadays, it's a lot more technical and spastic and full of crazy bass playing and weird riffs. The albums get less interesting the older they get imo, but Human was their big classic breakthrough. Guess it depends what kind of music you like, they had a lot of variety. I never was a fan of the vocals.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Mar 18, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Why should there - necessarily - be "melody"vocals in Meshuggah and/or Feared ?  It might be cool for other bands, but in those bands it would be a bit out of place = terrible cheesecake (and not intended to be in the first place). Then again, to a certain extent there are parts I cannot really get into either. In percentages : Meshuggah 80% cool, 20% meh, Feared 60/40.
> Textures are a band I tried to get into, but couldn`t. It may sound strange, but in that band the vocalist is actually the strong point in my book, whereas the music - even though done with love to lots of detail (respect) - is not so mindboggling.



I get what youre saying, but I didn't mean Meshuggah and Feared need to have big melodic vocal choruses like Killswitch or something, but vocals need some sort of memorable vocal pattern that fits with the music. Vocals are another instrument in the band and should harmonize with the rest of the instruments and not just be random growling (except maybe death metal). I think the vocal patterns for a song is more important than the lyrics themselves. The Meshuggah guy has a good sounding voice, but it just kind of drones on doing the same thing in every song, gets boring.


----------



## HassanIqbal (Mar 18, 2013)

wankerness said:


> What album(s) did you listen to? I listened to "Symbolic" a lot when I was in about middle school, it was a good bridge to proggier stuff from the likes of Metallica and Slayer. "Sound of Perseverence" is further in this melodic, technical direction while the previous "Individual Thought Patterns" is easily my favorite nowadays, it's a lot more technical and spastic and full of crazy bass playing and weird riffs. The albums get less interesting the older they get imo, but Human was their big classic breakthrough. Guess it depends what kind of music you like, they had a lot of variety. I never was a fan of the vocals.




Actually I listen to very similar music and I listened to Human first because Masvidal and Reinert worked on them and I like Cynic and stuff a lot

I heard Misanthrope today, it was pretty cool, there is more prominent bass in it so that's a plus, and the vocals on it are a little creative too

I think I'd have listen to their albums back to back to get used to them and completely enjoy


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 18, 2013)

Thy Art Is Murder


----------



## PTI (Mar 18, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Devin Townsend... and I've tried!



Ha , I was the same with him for years, I bought SYL's The New Black when it came out , hated it. Then a few years later I put it on and I was an instant fan. Disliked him for a long time though. 

A band for me would be Between the Buried and Me, just cant like them.


----------



## PTI (Mar 18, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Why should there - necessarily - be "melody"vocals in Meshuggah and/or Feared ?  It might be cool for other bands, but in those bands it would be a bit out of place = terrible cheesecake (and not intended to be in the first place). Then again, to a certain extent there are parts I cannot really get into either. In percentages : Meshuggah 80% cool, 20% meh, Feared 60/40.
> Textures are a band I tried to get into, but couldn`t. It may sound strange, but in that band the vocalist is actually the strong point in my book, whereas the music - even though done with love to lots of detail (respect) - is not so mindboggling.



I think that if Meshuggah tried to add more textures (no pun intended) to their vocals they would be outstanding (even though the already are) 

Jens has a fantastic growl to his voice and I doubt any other voices in his arsenal would be as good. 

The way Gojira use the vocoder is a perfect example. It add's a little more to a song and always makes me go back for another listen. 

I think if Meshuggah explored more vocally, even bring in another person to add something different it would prove to be immense.


----------



## JoeChugs (Mar 18, 2013)

Opeth


----------



## xethicx (Mar 18, 2013)

For me, pretty much 80% of the new wave of thrash metal, especially Municipal Waste. I want to like it, I love thrash but some of these bands just come off like theyre trying way too hard to be "cool thrash guys" and shit. I dunno, the music just has no feel to me but being thrash I feel like I should like it.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 18, 2013)

Proper production really kills thrash.


----------



## 4000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Periphery for me. dont see what all the fuss is about.

im probably going down hard for that one lol but its true


----------



## Futurian (Mar 18, 2013)

As long as you get why other people do your life can be spared..


----------



## sage (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, the list of stuff I wanted to like but didn't... 

Glass Casket - I love BTBAM and thought Blake and Dustie's other band would rule.
Dinosaur Jr. - I must have had sunstroke at Lollapalooza '93 when I thought they put on an amazing show. Holy crap did I ever hate their records.
Husker Du - I wanted to love this band. I really did. 
Smashing Pumpkins - OK, I love 4 songs and hate everything else. Why can't everything be Cherub Rock? And why can't they perform it live? Fuckers. 
Slayer, Megadeth, Anthrax - How come the only band I like out of the Big 4 is the sellout band everyone hates? OK, it's only 1980s Metallica that does it for me, but I really wish I could get into anything that the other 3 have done. And not for lack of trying. I've owned most of their records and seen them all live. Nothing.
In Flames - I don't even know why I wanted to like them. 
Strapping Young Lad - I always have a good time seeing them live, but can't get into their records. WTF is that all about?
Almost everything the drummer in my post-rock project hurls at me. (Boris, Mono, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Don Caballero, etc). I'm trying to figure out how I can enjoy making post-rock so much but totally zone out into uber-fucking-boredom when I have to listen to it. Maybe this isn't a good sign. Maybe everyone else is just as bored when I'm playing it. This situation is causing me some serious doubts.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 19, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> Thy Art Is Murder


 
Try The Adversary, particulary songs Laceration Penetration and Engineering the Antichrist. It has overall very death metal-ish vibe. Infinite Death is kind of Suicide Silence The Cleansing clone. Their demo and newest album are eww, though.


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 19, 2013)

In Flames... sorry but I just don't see what's good about them and I'm freaking Swedish..

EDIT: 
Slayer, Anthrax and I fucking hate We Came As Romans.. Singer has the whiniest voice ever..


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 19, 2013)

xethicx said:


> For me, pretty much 80% of the new wave of thrash metal, especially Municipal Waste. I want to like it, I love thrash but some of these bands just come off like theyre trying way too hard to be "cool thrash guys" and shit. I dunno, the music just has no feel to me but being thrash I feel like I should like it.


Agreed. Some of these bands make it a point to show the world they don't bathe, and spend their free time playing DOOM.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 19, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix. His guitar tone, the solos, his singing... I hate it I hate it I hate it.


----------



## ZachK (Mar 19, 2013)

Nirvana and Biffy Clyro.

Nirvana mostly because Kurt sounds like a whiney bitch in most songs - Although I do jive with a few
And Biffy beacuse my teacher hyped them up too much


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 19, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Nirvana



Okay, so I'm not the only one...


----------



## flexkill (Mar 19, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Jimi Hendrix. His guitar tone, the solos, his singing... I hate it I hate it I hate it.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 19, 2013)

Meshuggah, yes yes,,,, spare me the lashing lol. 10% of their songs I REALLY like, the other 90%,,, I just cant get into music that I cant follow and a lot of their music just doesnt groove for me.

Another, the beatles, while I appreciate and respect any band that blazed trails and influenced generations of bands to come but Ive heard everything they have to offer and I just cant get into em, I see how others can with absolution but me, they just do not have even one song apart from while my guitar gently weeps that made my ears tickle. 

Queen is yet another example. There are things about their music that I like but when all put together in songs, apart from maybe 4-5 songs I just cant listen to them. It's like someone having all the right ingredients for a cake and then putting either too much or not enough of everything into the mix to the point that its just not edible. 

There's more im sure but for now Ill leave it at that.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, after hearing "Epic Loud", I am now a converted Devin Townsend Fan Boy.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 20, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Well, after hearing "Epic Loud", I am now a converted Devin Townsend Fan Boy.



You might like "Addicted" then, I think it's the most similar to that one.


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 20, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Jimi Hendrix. His guitar tone, the solos, his singing... I hate it I hate it I hate it.



There must be some kind of way out of here....

said the joker to the thief...

THERE'S SO MUCH CONFUSION!!!! I CAN'T GET NO RELIEF!!

BUSINESSMAN THEY DRINK MY WINE!!

PLOWMAN DIG MY EARTH!

NONE WILL LEVEL ON THE LINE... NOBODY OFFERED HIS WORD.... HEY!!!!


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks to the worst purchase thread I remembered Machine Head. Bought one album, tried to like it, didn't. But all my friends say that they're a Class A band. I think I need new friends.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 20, 2013)

I feel this way every time I turn on LiquidMetal.. it seems like 1 song per hour I can actually get into


----------



## guitareben (Mar 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> You might like "Addicted" then, I think it's the most similar to that one.



Then listen to Ki !!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just can't get into Machine Head. I have 2 Albums of them and everytime a song comes up in my player I usually skip it just because it's 8+ minutes long. And then I listen to the "shorter" ones and I only like half of them. But somehow I feel I should get into them. Especially since I saw them live and liked them back then.


Edit: Oh shoot necrobumped. Sorry.


----------



## SHADOWOFD3ATH24 (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont like Whitechapel very much except for their 1st album (Somatic Defilement) and the song the Darkest Day Of Man
Also.......
Cannibal corpse
Lamb of god
Miss may i
Of mice and men
Gojira
Korn
Megadeth


----------



## SHADOWOFD3ATH24 (Jul 24, 2013)

Also 
Black veil brides 
Asking alexandria
Beatles
Messhugah
Machine head
Killswitch engage 
ALL DUBSTEP!!!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 24, 2013)

It starts alright....then becomes pretty meh......Jason Richardson leads are cool........but those vox, those vox just make me wan't to stop. But the riffs are cool at times and the way they are structured with some orchestra. but it's pretty whiny 



Marilyn Manson has good tracks, good personality, good stage presence, performer...But there are tracks where I'm like "ok i don't dig this"

Confused as ....


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 24, 2013)

I really, REALLY, want to be able to like between the buried and me and there is no reason why I should not; proggy enough, but not too proggy, heavy enough, but not too heavy. I remember listening to the ALASKA album and about 2/3 of the way through got a little bored. I don't know, but it felt like I was listening to the same thing over and over.

---edit---

Would it be worth checking out the new(er) album


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 24, 2013)

six feet under
nightwish


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jul 24, 2013)

Carcass. Must have listened to Heartwork about a dozen times but there's just nothing there for me.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 24, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Would it be worth checking out the new(er) album



I would say so. Alaska is a good album IMO, but personally I couldn't sink my teeth in to it as much as I could with Parallax II, Colors, and The Great Misdirect.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 24, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> six feet under
> *nightwish*



Son I am disappoint.

Killswitch Engage for me, I just really really really hate the vocals. Same with the Devil Wears Prada (back during my metalcore phase) and Be'lakor. Vocals really ruin some bands.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 24, 2013)

SHADOWOFD3ATH24 said:


> Also
> Black veil brides
> Asking alexandria
> Beatles
> ...



These plus:

Six feet under
Most post hardcore ( with the exception of like 7 bands)
Periphery... love the music hate the vocals


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thought about posting Gojira in here before. I'd listened to them a few times, but they never really caught my attention. 

Gave them another shot today and HOLY ....ING SHIT IT'S AWESOME.Sometimes I wonder what I was thinking in the past. I mean what the .....


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 25, 2013)

Trivium


----------



## samdaman87 (Jul 31, 2013)

For me and my buddy it is really hard for us to get into Nile. Its weird because we Meshuggah, Deicide, Death, Decapitated, and all sorts of Tech Death but we can't take Nile so serious. We are not sure if Karl Sanders was really intoxicated when conceiving this band with Egyptian elements due the amount of time might of spend reading such mythology, but it is way to exaggerated for us to listen to. Also Karl looks wasted half of the time in his interviews. Maybe someday will try them again but I do respect the muscianship.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2013)

Returning to this after a few months... yeah, I still can't get into Anthrax, I just don't really like them.

The only Exodus I like, oddly, is Force of Habit.

I've also tried Watchtower based on my rabid fangirling over Ron Jarzombek, but to me it just sounds like a slightly less awesome version of early Annihilator crashing headfirst into an atonal free-jazz band. With a really f*cking annoying shrieky singer.

Need to give Celtic Frost another spin, what's a good album to start with?


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 31, 2013)

Blastbeats. They just turn all music to shit. Although I love Nile.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jul 31, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Returning to this after a few months... yeah, I still can't get into Anthrax, I just don't really like them.
> 
> The only Exodus I like, oddly, is Force of Habit.
> 
> ...


 

I'd go To Mega Therion >> Into The Pandemonium >> Monotheist >> Morbid Tales for Celtic Frost. There's a lot of different styles to contend with so I'd check them out as complete albums rather than cherry picking tracks, the stylistic themes across the albums will make more sense i reckon.

The band that I struggle with most is Meshuggah too like others in the thread...some of the tracks are just so epic and brutal but most of it leaves me cold. I can't listen to more than 2 tracks at a time. The only track I can listen to on repeat is Bleed.
Only reason I mention them is I saw them back in the day with Mary Beats Jane & Machine Head and they were colossal. Maybe I need to listen harder.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 31, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Blastbeats. They just turn all music to shit. Although I love Nile.




This. Since Nile though Ive grown to like more deathmetal bands but yup. As soon as i heard those snares i thought the song was ruined, i thought it was all mud until i listened a little closer.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 1, 2013)

Extol.

I've tried and tried. I feel like I should really like them but I don't. I think it's mainly because of the vocals. I've listened to a couple of their albums all the way through and still can't get into it.

Maybe I'll try again in a couple of months and see if it clicks then.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 1, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Blastbeats. They just turn all music to shit. Although I love Nile.





Idontpersonally said:


> This. Since Nile though Ive grown to like more deathmetal bands but yup. As soon as i heard those snares i thought the song was ruined, i thought it was all mud until i listened a little closer.


Why no love for blastbeats? Used throughout the entire goddamn song, yeah they are shit, but used momentarily for certain sections and riffs, they can be great.

Nile are about the worst use of blastbeats I can imagine(well I guess it technically fits their style, but still not the kind of blastbeat I would want to hear).


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 1, 2013)

No i love them now, I meant in like HS I couldn't really get into cannibal corpse n shit like that until i got older, pretty much the fantasy serial killing type of lyrics [which i just associated with that kind of metal] i didnt get it, i thought they all sang about the same shit cause i couldnt understand them and the snares just made it worse. Then i started listening to it more and it just grew on me. 
The nile thing is just a personal taste thing, again im more a lyrical person first, technical etc second, plus karl is a cool guy so even if he plays some sloppy run on a YT vid i still like who they are. He even hmu on a YT comment once I really dont mind if blast beats run through a whole song , 
*record scratch*
i know this is heresy, but they all sound the same to me * Kneels and prays* " Dear Djod, make me a bird so i can fly fah fah away"


----------



## kchay (Aug 1, 2013)

Deftones. I dunno, not my thing.


----------



## Shibble (Aug 1, 2013)

- Veil of Maya
- The HAARP Machine
- Nile
- Tesseract

I love most Prog/Tech metal and I'm into a fair bit of the Death Metal sub genres, but the above I can't get into, even though I frequently good elements in their music


----------



## kchay (Aug 4, 2013)

Another one; Devin Townsend. I don't know why. It's weird.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 4, 2013)

Opeth. I find their death metal parts to be super boring, one nice riff on repeat and a bunch of fillers. Damnation was one of the best things they've released, but since then the way they tried to merge their clean material with DM just isn't working for me.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 4, 2013)

Shibble said:


> - Nile
> - Tesseract
> 
> I love most Prog/Tech metal and I'm into a fair bit of the Death Metal sub genres, but the above I can't get into, even though I frequently good elements in their music



I've figured out my problem with Tesseract, its very vocals oriented. Most heavy metal, even Periphery or whatever - have a lot going on the guitars, the gain is high and its constant riffage thats so interesting. With Tesseract, the drums and guitars are complex but not thorough, it'll usually be moments of silents in between riffs here and there with the vocals doing a lot of the work.

They have these complex rhythms and syncopations too which make it hard to thoroughly enjoy the music without thinking too much about the drum beat or guitar riff. 

That being said, when they're on top of their game, its great to listen to. 

Nile I can relate to, I used to be an absolute fanatic. But everything after Annihilation of the wicked didn't work for me, they just seemed to avoid changing it up and stuck to a formula which they thought worked.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 4, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Blastbeats. They just turn all music to shit. Although I love Nile.



George Kollias is one of the most uncreative drummers out there.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 4, 2013)

Lamb of god. I really do keep trying but goddamnit they just do nothing for me. Riffs are cool but i cant listen to more than 20 sec.

*edit, its the vocals, they sound to forced and from the throat.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 4, 2013)

Thy Art Is Murder


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 5, 2013)

oh. there are a couple bands/artists i can't get into.

I feel like should like the following for their great work and all that but i can't listen to them:

Mastodon
Devin Townsend / SYL
Gojira (yes they are good and all, but i never got around to listen to them more. i always get bored out too fast and they lose their chance)
Dream Theater (mostly for the vocals)
Steven Wilson (I was a fan a couple years ago, but lost interest somehow)
New TesseracT (whelp... the stuff with dan was great, everything else... nope for me. no interest at all)


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 21, 2013)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - I know these guys are massively popular, especially among the younger kids. They have their own sound and no one I know off sounds like them and some of their stuff sounds intricate. But I can't ....ing stand that shitty singer - I saw them live once, I almost bled my ears out - Jesus Christ it was so much screaming and just completely cacophonous I left the theater early. Also, I don't dig Weiman, he may be talented, but I don't really see where all the hype is. I saw him on the cover of Guitar World with Misha and Tosin - where is the resemblance? Good for him, hope he does well - but I don't get the hype. 

Don't mean to offend anyone really, just my two cents.


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 22, 2013)

I just noticed this thread. I posted this a while back and it was locked What's the difference, exactly? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/143476-there-bands-you-want-like-but-some-reason-unable.html


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 22, 2013)

BangandBreach said:


> I just noticed this thread. I posted this a while back and it was locked What's the difference, exactly? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/143476-there-bands-you-want-like-but-some-reason-unable.html



I must say, that is a bit strange...looks like there was some arguing in your thread, maybe that's why? Still, though, very strange...

As for my "awesome band that I just can't get into", and I know this is probably heresy on this board, I'm gonna have to go with Periphery. I really want to like them, they're amazing musicians and songwriters, but for some reason, I just can't get into 'em. I'm gonna keep giving them chances, though, because I know there's potential there, and I may wind up digging the hell out of them one day.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 22, 2013)

Discharge.

there's yet to be a d-beat band i don't like, but i just can't get into discharge.


----------



## wat (Aug 22, 2013)

Between The Buried And Me

On paper I should love them but they just bore me to tears. Their live set was pretty much torture. Waiting for them to play Selkies the whole time. It was the last song.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 22, 2013)

I still hate everything that you kids like on here 

Except for Nevermore, that is


----------



## mietschie (Aug 22, 2013)

definitly Pantera, everyone loves Dime but i think its awful, sorry guys


----------

